# About grade syllabus



## fox_druid

What's your advice / opinion toward the piano syllabus? There are a lot of syllabus depending on the music school, like the ABRSM one. Well, I have a difficult problem regarding the syllabus. 

I've just passed my 5th ABRSM piano exam a year ago, and haven't got any exam since that. So I should be in the 6th grade right now. But I'm still confused with the grade level. I'm really frightened to see the fact that my progress is very slow.

Currently, I'm learning Mozart's Alla Turca, Chopin's Waltzes op. 64 no.1, and Debussy' Arabesque, Bach's Suites. But I play them poorly. And my teacher needed to skip some pieces to balance my progress, and She had also skipped a book because of the latency. Contrary to that, I had a very good progress in baroque pieces. My teacher even stopped me from learning any Bach for 2 years in order to fit the syllabus. The syllabus even stated that I should be just learning the 2nd first lesson in Bach when I had almost finished the three part invention. (I started to learn Chopin's waltz in B minor op. 69 no.1 when I finished the three part invention; It took months for me to play a piece of Chopin well.)

What do you think about my grade, I don't really know which grade I'm truly in.


----------



## fenz

I think your grade doesn't depend on your piano exam, but the pieces you'd learned. What syllabus do you use?


----------

